# Ratatouille



## treegje (Nov 13, 2009)

*Ratatouille*
Very nice as side dishes

aubergine 
Marrow 
Champignons 
Asparagus 
Small tomato
Paprika

Olive oil 
Provincial seasons 
Pepper and salts

Cut all greenhorns in grove pieces
Mix with olive oil and provincial herbs
Do the mixture in a bbq basket and season with pepper and salts
and prepared them on a violent fire 









there must be remain some crunch in it


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks Great, Very Colorful Too...


----------



## alx (Nov 13, 2009)

You are speaking my language with that wonderfull meal treegje.....................


----------



## ronp (Nov 13, 2009)

That looks real good.


----------



## meateater (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, great vittles from across the pond! Nice job!  :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW those vegis are awesome looking and I bet even more tastey then my eyes can tell me they are.  How long did you smoke them for? We like grilled vegis and do them all the time with other grilled meat like a good thick rib eye.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 14, 2009)

NICE! 

We must have had a little telepathy working as I did a similar batch today for a small private dinner party I catered. 

The eggplants I could find were nasty so I just used, asparagus, portabella mushrooms, fennel bulb, red onion, peppers & zukes. I quarter the onion, peppers & fennel and slice the zukes & shrooms. Tossed them with olive oil, ground black pepper, garlic powder, dried basil, parsley & oregano. Let them marinate for about 2 hours then grilled to a nice char, diced and tossed with a little balsamic vinegar.


----------



## treegje (Nov 14, 2009)

I first washed them and cut into chunks
I then take olive oil,Provincial herbs and Pepper and salts
marinate for about 2 hours
put them in a bbq basket 
and grill them until they are al dente
for approximately 35 min under stirring constantly


----------

